# J. Fuego tasting event - Bay Area CA



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Friday September 21, 2007
6:00 - 9:00 PM

Come meet Jesus Fuego!

Every attendee will receive a free cigar

Raffles

Box sales 20% off

*West Coast Cigars*
1650 Almaden Road
San Jose, CA 95125
Tel: (408) 283-9323
Fax: (408) 971-6642​


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I'll probably be there.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there. Give me a call and we can get some beers and drink them during the tasting. :tu


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Sweet.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Any other BOTL/SOTL going to be in attendance?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

It's this Friday at 6. Anyone going to be there besides me? :chk


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'd love to go, but I can't do both this and the herf on saturday. So I'll have to pass.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I'd love to go, but I can't do both this and the herf on saturday. So I'll have to pass.


Yeah, maybe you can catch the next tasting. They do them monthly, I think. I hope they get Rocky Patel soon. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Well tonight is the J. Fuego tasting. I found some good threads which made his stuff sound quite promising. I can't wait to give it a try. He will be there so it will be cool to meet him. Hopefully I'll win a box like I did with the 601. :tu


----------

